# IGE - Integrated Green Energy Solutions



## bigt (19 December 2007)

Just came across this potential little gem - MGK, used to be in the magnesium business (still is really) though just bought an option to acquire an iron sands project in PNG. Looking at the potential tonnage and grades (non-JORC of 445mt @ 10 Fe) this is way above the (non-jorc) estimated tonnage/grade of ANU (around 300mt @ 5% Fe).

Though look at the MC's..ANU $70m...MGK...$9m..(with $5.6 million cash in the bank)...some upside would you say, purely comparing the basic material figures.

MGK just announced they are starting an aeromagnetic survey and looking to increase the potential tonnage.

Just one for the iron enthusiasts, and those looking for a good fundamental play.


----------



## bigt (20 December 2007)

*Re: MGK - MIL Resources*

Following on from my initial post, could one of the fundamental traders make an assessment of MGK's potential, based on comparisons with other iron sands plays? I have posted what I know, though would like opinions from more experienced fundies


----------



## bigt (31 December 2007)

*Re: MGK - MIL Resources*

Evaluation of their iron sands resource in PNG now underway.

$5m cash in bank ($9m market cap, undil) should mean no capital raisings for exploration over 2008.

Should make for an interesting next couple of months - if there are economic amounts of iron there (and hisrotical drilling has demonstrated this) then it could move rapidly.

Please DYOR - any opinions?


----------



## asx256 (31 May 2008)

*Re: MGK - MIL Resources*

does any one know why MGK jumped 28.21% on Friday, with heavy volume of 3.23 million?

might jump in on Monday if there is another big volume & movement.  

Thanks


----------



## anthracite (13 August 2011)

*Re: MGK - MIL Resources*

a lot has changed since then a new board and about to drill in a few weeks, a bit of cash to do drilling round 1 . here is hoping drilling produces good results , the sp  has been around 2 cents for far too long 




asx256 said:


> does any one know why MGK jumped 28.21% on Friday, with heavy volume of 3.23 million?
> 
> might jump in on Monday if there is another big volume & movement.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Re: FOY - Foyson Resources*

MC - $5.4m
SP - 0.8c
Shares - 683m
Options - Nil listed
Cash - $697

- Foyson entered into strategic discussions with TVI Pacific, which may lead to a material transaction, following payment of a $100,000 fee for a period of exclusivity;
- Foyson subsequently extended the period of exclusivity with TVI Pacific, on payment of a further fee of $200,000;
- Share Purchase Plan raised $219,200, in addition to the completion of a private Placement, which raised $900,000;
- Foyson entered into Option Agreement to sell its interest in Myrtle Springs magnesite tenements for $1miilion;
- Porphyry system confirmed by diamond drilling at Atui, in south New Britain;
- An Induced Polarisation survey underway over Atui region;
- Agreement reached to take Option over remaining 50% interest in Amazon Bay Project;
- Preparation underway for drilling and metallurgical test work program at Amazon Bay;
- Engineering study on Amazon Bay Project provides encouraging financial outcome;
- Company changes name from Mil Resources to Foyson Resources Limited.


----------



## System (26 August 2015)

On August 26th, 2015, Foyson Resources Limited changed its name to Foy Group Limited.


----------



## System (13 September 2017)

On September 12th, 2017, Foy Group Limited (FOY) changed its name and ASX code to Integrated Green Energy Solutions (IGE).


----------



## greggles (28 May 2018)

I'm not really up-to-speed on what Integrated Green Energy Solutions are doing as a company but their share price has been surging during the last week.

Anyone know more about IGE?


----------



## greggles (31 December 2019)

Significant announcement released today that should result in some good share prices gains in January.

A co-owned subsidiary, Integrated Green Partners LLC, which processes auto shredder residual (ASR) into a range of fuels and products by taking the ASR and removing the plastics that are then used with the Integrated Green Energy Solutions technology to produce fuels, has finalised a major transaction.

The inaugural ASR to fuel site will still be located in Camden, Indiana. The current planning is that this site will see the construction of twenty-four 50 tonne per day (TPD) modules that are capable of processing 1200 TPD of ASR derived plastics into 420 million litres of fuel per annum.

I'll quote the rest directly from the announcement:


> As a result of recent meetings held with IGP in Houston Texas, a significant commercial transaction has been agreed in relation to the procurement of the IGES plastics to fuel modules. It was identified in the board meeting held 12 December 2019 that time was now of the essence with respect to the construction of the Indiana, USA site and therefore as an inducement to prioritise this activity in the context of the IGES international roll-out plan, IGES would be paid a down-payment for initial module construction costs. The upfront-payment agreed is USD $39,600,000.00 and forms part of the USD $70,000,000.00 that will ultimately be paid to IGES for the 24 modules. IGES will generate an arm’s length negotiated profit margin on the construction and supply of the modules to the IGP partnership. It was noted in the board minutes that IGP would endeavour to make the upfront payment prior to 31 January 2020 based on the funding secured by GEP as part of their partnership obligations. This date and amount have now been confirmed by GEP following discussions with their funders.




This sounds like a big deal that is going to result in a lot of revenue flowing to IGE. I think the punters will be quick to catch on to this once they come back from holidays next week. Looks for some serious share price gains next month!


----------



## greggles (10 January 2020)

After hitting a high of 31.5c last week, IGE has come off the boil in a big way and is now back to 19c. The excitement has well and truly worn off and the profit takers stepped in and started selling into the buying frenzy.

On Tuesday IGE announced that the Company's application for grant funding under the Australian Government Cooperative Research Centres Projects Round 8 has been successful and they have been awarded a total of $1.98 Million to be spent over 3 years.

Other than that, no other news. Will be interesting to see if there are any follow up announcements in the near future to the announcement released on 31 December.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2020)

> would-be green power play Integrated Green Energy Solutions is set for a battering on Monday after the company confessed that an $US850bn ($1.2 trillion) investment fund supposedly backing its project had never heard of its US partner.
> 
> IGE shares have more than quadrupled since the beginning of the year, from 11c on December 27 to a high of 30.5c a few days later, after the company said it was closing on a $US300m loan to back a US plant to turn shredded plastic from old cars into automotive fuel.
> 
> ...



 whoops


----------



## greggles (20 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> whoops




This sounds like a colossal stuff up and sounds very sketchy from the outside looking in. No wonder the ASX is getting involved. How disappointing.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2020)

greggles said:


> This sounds like a colossal stuff up and sounds very sketchy from the outside looking in. No wonder the ASX is getting involved. How disappointing.



more than a Red Flag. It's one thing to hitch along with 'Momentum Thematics'; another to think such stunts are overlooked


----------

